# Spessart-Odenwald Cross



## Blauer Sauser (12. Februar 2018)

Servus,
wir sind ne größere Gruppe und wollen am Wochenende vor dem 1.Mai den oben genannten Cross starten.
Startpunkt wäre Burgsinn,Endziel Heidelberg. Würden über Bayrische Schanz-Frammersbach-Wiesthal-Heigenbrücken und ab dort über den Eselsweg bis Großheubach/Miltenberg fahren. 
Bis dahin ist alles klar. Im Odenwald kennen wir und null aus und jetzt benötige ich eure Hilfe:
Welche landschaftlich schöne Wege wären zu empfehlen? Gerne mit Aussicht.
Grobziel wären maximal 100km/2000hm.


----------



## sharky (12. Februar 2018)

wollt ihr von miltenberg dann möglichst direkt nach heidelberg? ich würde da ja tendenziell den odenwald etwas abseits lassen und eher zuschauen, dass ich richtung katzenbuckel und dann auf den neckarsteig komme. der fährt sich in die richtung sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (12. Februar 2018)

Miltenberg-Eberbach Vorschlag: https://www.komoot.de/tour/26952173 (quick&dirty), ab Wildenburg schon so gefahren, Höhenmeter reduzieren geht schon noch ;-)


----------



## sharky (12. Februar 2018)

qlaus schrieb:


> Miltenberg-Eberbach Vorschlag: https://www.komoot.de/tour/26952173 (quick&dirty), ab Wildenburg schon so gefahren, Höhenmeter reduzieren geht schon noch ;-)


und dann "hinten rüber" richtung katzenbuckel, den katzenpfad runter und dann weiter richtung zwingenberg


----------



## midige (13. Februar 2018)

Als Alternative zum doch schotterlastigen Eselsweg kann ich den Spessartweg 2, Heigenbrücken nach Stadtprozelten, aus eigener Erfahrung letzten Herbst empfehlen. Kreuzt ein paar Kilometer vor dem Main auch den Eselsweg.
Nimmt halt wirklich jeden Berg mit.

Ab Freudenberg Nibelungensteig ?

Ist letztens hier im Forum ein alter Faden aufgetaucht, keine eigene Erfahrung:

Nibelungensteig

Falls Ihr noch einen Mitfahrer gebrauchen könnt, bin interessiert.

Grüße aus Frammersbach

Michael



PS: Ist dieses Jahr wieder Kulinarischer Wandertag?


----------



## midige (13. Februar 2018)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Grobziel wären maximal 100km/2000hm.



Hatte ich überlesen, der Spessartweg hat ja schon 60 km und 1900 hm.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (13. Februar 2018)

[QUOTE="midige, post: 15087138, member: 176905'']PS: Ist dieses Jahr wieder Kulinarischer Wandertag?[/QUOTE]
Jupp, siehe www.kuli-burgsinn.jimdo.com Bikestrecke gibt's bald als Download und wird aktualisiert.

Geplant ist das Ganze als 2 Tages Tour mit Übernachtung in/um Miltenberg am ersten Tag, dann halt weiter bis Heidelberg, dort wieder Übernachten und am nächsten Tag mit dem Zug heim.


----------



## Keeper1407 (14. Februar 2018)

Der von glaus genannte Vorschlag (#3) ist wirklich gut, kann ich auch so empfehlen. Ist halt so ein Mittelding, damit man mit den angestrebten km/hm hinkommt. 

Ab Eberbach Richtung HD würde ich zuerst den Neckarradweg nutzen, um dann über den Neckarsteig (Einstieg links vom Neckar Neckarsteinnach oder Neckargmünd) den Königsstuhl zu erreichen. Das wäre ein würdiger Abschluss dieser Tour. 

Der Neckarsteig ist aber nochmal ein richtiges Brett zum Abschluss.


----------



## epic-mtb (15. Februar 2018)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/odenwald-cross.619666/

Gruß

Walter


----------



## Peng999 (4. März 2018)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Der von glaus genannte Vorschlag (#3) ist wirklich gut, kann ich auch so empfehlen. Ist halt so ein Mittelding, damit man mit den angestrebten km/hm hinkommt.
> 
> Ab Eberbach Richtung HD würde ich zuerst den Neckarradweg nutzen, um dann über den Neckarsteig (Einstieg links vom Neckar Neckarsteinnach oder Neckargmünd) den Königsstuhl zu erreichen. Das wäre ein würdiger Abschluss dieser Tour.
> 
> Der Neckarsteig ist aber nochmal ein richtiges Brett zum Abschluss.



Hey Keeper,

kurze Frage zur Richtung des Nekarsteiges.
Fährt ,man den Teil von Neckargemünd nach Heidelberg eher von Ost nach West oder umgekehrt.

Will das Ding bald mit den Fatty treten.

Vielen Dank

Gruss
Christoph


----------



## Keeper1407 (4. März 2018)

Hallo Christoph,

ich würde den Neckarsteig von HD nach Neckargemünd fahren. Der Steig ist teilweise recht heavy, ähnlich dem Nibelungensteig, falls bekannt.
Hier noch ein paar Infos... http://www.neckarsteig.de/de/unterwegs
http://www.neckarsteig.de/de/unterwegs
Viel Spaß bei der Tour
Grüße Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peng999 (4. März 2018)

Hey Markus. 


Okay prima so mach ich das. 

Du hast in den Thread einen Strecke von Miltenberg nach Eberbach gelobt.
Was die Fahrtrichtung angeht. 
Taugt die auch was von eberbach nach Miltenberg?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Keeper1407 (5. März 2018)

Servus Christoph,

klar, Miltenberg - Eberbach kann man auch fahren, dass nimmt sich nicht viel. Von Eberbach aus den Katzenbuckel hoch, hat man halt gleich ein Brett vor der Brust. Wer es sich leisten kann, den höchsten Berg des Odenwalds auszulassen, kann auch über den Unterhöllgrund oder den Reisenbacher Grund die Höhen des Odenwaldes erklimmen.

Edit: Sorry meinte natürlich von Eberbach nach Miltenberg!


----------



## Peng999 (5. März 2018)

Ich meinte ob die Strecke anders herum was taugt ?
Eberbach Miltenberg


----------



## sharky (5. März 2018)

Genau die Strecke oder allgemein? Allgemein auf jeden fall. Da gibt es nette Varianten gerade am Limes lang

Ich würde von eberbach aber definitiv über hirschhorn fahren und die trails am Schloss mitnehmen


----------



## Keeper1407 (5. März 2018)

Sorry meinte natürlich von Eberbach nach Miltenberg!


----------



## qlaus (5. März 2018)

Ich will ja kein Spaßverderber sein, echt nicht, aber "wir sind ne größere Gruppe" (siehe 1. Post) und "wir nehmen alle Trails mit" geht für mich nicht nicht so gut zusammen. Für den nicht, der die Gruppe zusammenhalten und in endlicher Zeit ans Ziel bringen möchte, und für die dann bestimmt entgegenkommende Wandergruppe auch nicht. Einfach mal so dahin gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (5. März 2018)

Die dichte der Wanderer entspricht in etwa der der Wölfe hier. Beide sind für Biker eine zu vernachlässigende Gefahr 

Wollt ihr also einfach auf Schotter zum Ziel rollen?


----------



## Keeper1407 (6. März 2018)

Ich bin ja wirklich viel draussen unterwegs, aber hier bei uns im Odenwald sehe ich mehr Wildsäue wie Wanderer. Wenn man überhaupt mal jemand trifft, dann vielleicht ein paar Holzfäller oder einen Jäger. Natürlich gibt es Hotspots und in Verbindung mit einem Feiertag vielleicht auch mal sowas wie eine Menschenansammlung, aber selbst da gibt es keine Probleme.

Auf der von glaus in Beitrag #3 gezeigten Strecke wird man (wenn überhaupt) nur am Katzenbuckel auf Wanderer treffen. Ansonsten ist die Einsamkeit und Weite des Odenwaldes dein Begleiter.


----------



## qlaus (6. März 2018)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> ...
> Auf der von glaus in Beitrag #3 gezeigten Strecke wird man (wenn überhaupt) nur am Katzenbuckel auf Wanderer treffen. Ansonsten ist die Einsamkeit und Weite des Odenwaldes dein Begleiter.



Da bin ich mit dir, am WE rund um die Burg in Hirschhorn sieht das anders aus.


----------



## sharky (6. März 2018)

solange es nur ein punktuelles thema ist... da sind aber immer noch weniger störenfriede als auf dem hier ebenfalls wo genannten radweg am neckar lang. da kommen dann zu wanderern und hunden noch e-biker


----------



## michar (20. Mai 2018)

Ich möchte demnächst mit meinem Gravel Bike mal eine 2-3 Tagestour durch den Odenwald machen...ist der Neckarsteig Gravel Bike tauglich ? Oder ist der Burgensteig da besser geeignet..teile davon kenn ich schon..das waren alles schöne schotter pisten..


----------



## Frequenzer (11. Juli 2018)

Salü. Neckarsteig, Burgensteig oder Nibelungensteig sind bedingt Gravel-Bike tauglich (wenn du denn Fahrtechnikspezialist bist).

Ich bin alle 3 Wege schon gefahren. Es sind mit dem MTB unfahrbare Passagen dabei. So ist z.b. auf dem Neckarsteig von Neckargemünd aus das Bike zig Treppenstufen hochzutragen. Es gibt allerdings eine alternative Umfahrung auf einem Schotterweg. Vom Königstuhl (HD) die Himmelsleiter zum Schloss runter fährt vielleicht NoWayRay...sonst keiner. (auch hier alternative Strecken: Downhill-Strecke für harte -ausgeschildert- und sanfte Umfahrungen mit Single-Tail-Anteil oder auf breiten Schotterwegen)
...so verhält es sich auf allen 3 Steigen. Prinzipell mit Abstrichen fahrbar.

Ich bin alle Touren mit nem Garmin 1000 gefahren. Das hat gereicht um die eine oder andere unfahrbare Passage zu umfahren und sich zu orientieren.

Mein Tipp: die Seite vom http://www.odenwaldklub.de/wanderwege/ besuchen

z. B. loht der HW7 als fahrbare Alternative auf dem Burgensteig von  Weinheim über den Weißen Stein nach Heidelberg -> Königstuhl

oder der HW21 ab Hirschhorn via Neckargemünd nach Heidelberg....


----------



## vitaminc (12. Mai 2019)

Bin gerade an einer Planung dran und bräuchte kurz Hilfe.
Von Amorbach nach Eberbach inkl. Katzenbuckel.

Nimmt man hier eher den K2/Nibelungensteig bis Hesselbach, ab da dann zum Katzenbuckel oder besser rote Raute (HW31) bis Mülben/Strumpfelbrunn und dann Katzenbuckel hoch?

Danke.


----------



## sharky (14. Mai 2019)

das wäre ja per PM geklärt 
hab dir was geschickt zu eberbach.


----------



## epic-mtb (3. August 2019)

Hallo!

Wir Hebbocher bikten im Juli auf einer Tagestour von Großheubach nach Heidelberg. Die Tour kann unter www.komoot.de/tour/78701970?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=notification&utm_source=tourrecorded&utm_content=tour nachvollzogen werden.
Wir haben teilweise die Michelstadter "Mi1" mit eingebunden. Man kann diese natürlich auch vollständig fahren, bevor es weiter geht.

Viel Spaß
Gruß
Walter


----------

